# How to get 25-30 seconds in 1 month!



## balloon6610 (Feb 28, 2012)

A lot of people surprise with the word that i post "I cubing for 1 month and my average is about 25-30 seconds" Well i am here to share how can you get that times in 1 month !
Tip- This thing will help reach 30 seconds 
1.Practice
Yeah nothing is more important than practice a LOT you can't get 25-30 seconds without practice.I recommend practice about 50 times a day is decent. For me i practice 100 times a day 
2. Fingertrick
I think i don't need to explain much about it 
3. Good cube
This is important you can't practice if your cube is pop like crazy,For beginner i recommend type F 

Ok that is the tip to aid you now for real 
OK so we have 30 days so i will list down everything that you need to do 
1. Master beginner method and prepare 
Time taken : 3 Days
First you must master your beginner and practice fingertrick and look-ahead here it will take about 3 days so 27 days remain but you should have average about 1 minutes in this 3 days and you should also learn to read notation as well 
2. Learning intuitive F2L and 2 Look OLL/PLL ,Practice it 
Time taken : 12 days
This should be first thing you should learn and must be good so take some 2 weeks to practice it you time will get much faster with it  The reason why i suggest learning 2 Look OLL now because to master F2L is not that easy you need to understand how the cube work in order to use it properly and learning 2 Look OLL is easy you only need to learn 9 easy algorithms that easy to memorised so it will take only 2-3 days to master it and it also push you times down a lot and learning 2 Look PLL is also easy you only need to learn 6 algorithms and it also very easy you should finish learning it in the same day you finish learngin 2 Look OLL. Once you good at it then continue practice F2L until you are good at it which take 10-12 days and your time should be about 40-50 second and you have days remain 
3. Learn Full PLL
Time Taken : 15 days 
Now this time you need to learn full PLL which is easy to learn and have only 21 algorithms but you already learn 6 algorithms on 2 Look PLL so only 15 algorithms remain i recommend learning 1 algorithm per day so you can memorised it effectively and then your time should be about 25-30 seconds now ! Keep practicing 

-Balloon6610


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 28, 2012)

We all progress differently. Might take more than 3 days to get to a min.


----------



## emolover (Feb 28, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> We all progress differently. Might take more than 3 days to get to a min.


 
Took me a month.


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 28, 2012)

The thing is with enough guidance you can improve in the beginning stages much faster than others. For example had I known speedsolving was actually a thing when I first got into the cube I would be much better off. It took years after I started cubing until I found this forum let alone know about things like the Fridrich method. But having something like this to go by even if they can't follow it exactly will be beneficial to get an idea of things to look out for.


----------



## balloon6610 (Feb 28, 2012)

It' depend on practice and how fast you want to be i post this to help people who want to get good time fast. I understand that it may take more time to master beginner method. For me a addicted in cubing and practice a lot so i am good at it in just 3 days if you can't just continue practice it's nothing more than practice you know  And don't misunderstood you should start do this IF you cubing for awhile and interest to get faster then it may help


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, but your post is not well-formatted, and it isn't clear how useful it is apart from existing tutorials for getting faster. I'm moving it to General Speedcubing for now.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've cubed for 3 years and am avg 20-30


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2012)

this isnt really helpfull. everyone progresses differently in different areas, ie: i learned oll in about 2 months but it took me 5 months to finally understand f2l. with that being said, nice job getting such good averages in only 1 month


----------



## balloon6610 (Feb 28, 2012)

OK then sorry if it useless


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> OK then sorry if it useless


 
dont worry about it, people on the forums are generally forgiving to newcomers.


----------



## balloon6610 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback i shouldn't post any new thread since i just newbie


----------



## Godmil (Feb 28, 2012)

ah, it was good intentions, always worth trying if you think it will have a positive result


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 28, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> Thanks for your feedback i shouldn't post any new thread since i just newbie


Yeah you should. Remember, you don't learn if you don't ask. And trying to contribute with what you do know is great. 

OnT: I don't know if this going to be helpful for everyone, but it sure should be motivating to see how you did. I can see that you practiced very hard, and take this pretty seriously. That's a good thing, and might encourage other newcomers to do the same thing


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 28, 2012)

ottozing said:


> this isnt really helpfull. everyone progresses differently in different areas


 
This.

You can't just make a guide and get everyone to sub-30 in a month. I've been cubing for two years now and I still only average 25 seconds. Some people progress very fast, others (like me) progress very slowly. But you were just trying to be helpful, so still kudos for your post though.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 29, 2012)

I have condensed your tutorial for easy reading;

Learn F2L, 2L OLL, PLL and practise.


----------



## cubelover111 (Feb 29, 2012)

IMO enjoy cubing and it should eventually get your times down.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 29, 2012)

cubelover111 said:


> IMO enjoy cubing and it should eventually get your times down.


 
This is true. Have fun.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 29, 2012)

Time you have been cubing means nothing. Someone who has been cubing for 2 months practicing half an hour a day, will not have practiced as much as someone who has been cubing for 2 weeks and practices 10 hours a day. The one thing it all comes down too is practice. There are no short cuts, just practice.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> Took me a month.


 
Really?! about 14 hours for me.


----------



## yockee (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not really sure how long it took me to average 1 min, but going by my you tube videos, I averaged about 2 min in May of 2007, and around 45 sec 2 years later, when I finally posted another video. Now, it's another 2 years later, and I average 15 - 16 sec. It took me a year to learn full OLL and PLL, while trying to master F2L. Feliks started cubing in April 08, and 2 months later, had a sub 20 average.


----------

